# New York Film Academy -Screenwriting



## Ikea (Mar 20, 2013)

..I posted this first in "applying to Film School", but it fits better here

I've heard some good things and some not-so-good things about New York Film Academy.. 

But I have heard nothing about their screenwriting program. It looks good on their website

but has anyone attended it? either the summer course or the BFA / MFA program?

how was the experience?

is it frowned upon having a degree from NYFA?

was it worth the money?

discuss.


----------



## EAC (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi 

I'm actually the Chair of Screenwriting at New York Film Academy in Los Angeles.  

http://www.nyfa.edu/about/facu...la-screenwriting.php

If you have questions about the screenwriting program, you're welcome to just email me - eric@nyfa.edu.  

 - Eric Conner


----------



## Ikea (Mar 28, 2013)

yeah, thanks. but I was really just looking for comments on it from people who have attended your screenwriting program. 

Cool to see you guys are checking out what is being said about you though! =)


----------

